# Metallurgy and heat treatment



## هانى شرف الدين (19 نوفمبر 2009)

METALLURGY AND HEAT TREATMENT

CHAPTER LEARNING OBJECTIVES
Upon completing this chapter, you should be able to do the following:
Explain the internal structures of metals.
Identify and explain the use of heat-treating equipment.
Explain the principles of heat treating.
Explain the heat treatment of metals.
Identify heat-treating problems.
Identify and explain hardness tests​.


----------



## tifaonline (21 نوفمبر 2009)

many thanks


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

